# Just purchased/installed Pioneer In-Dash DVD (HELP!)



## zfly9 (Sep 9, 2009)

It is the P5100-DVD (single din)..

I had it installed professionally.

After being recommended (not by you guys) that this is a good unit, I am very displeased. The iPod control and Sirius controls are not impressive. 

1) Is there a way to name your presets on Sirius or the radio? Rather than just seeing "Preset 1" etc.

2) Is there a way to see what song is next on the iPod, or what song is playing on other Sirius channels, or even a list of Sirius channels?

3) Can I change anything about the display of the whole thing? I see I can change the colors, but is there anything I can upload to it, via USB or CD that would change the interface?

Thanks in advance for all the help!

Zack


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Zfly,

how did we recommend it if this is your first posting? Usually if you read the manual thoroughly you might find the answers your looking for. I do not have this unit so I can not advise, Pioneer are good head units. The player will not know the song names unless you tell it what they are, or you have a service hooked up to it. No head unit will auto know what a song title and artist is unless you input it at the time of loading the software.

OH and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zfly9 (Sep 9, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey Zfly,
> 
> how did we recommend it if this is your first posting? Usually if you read the manual thoroughly you might find the answers your looking for. I do not have this unit so I can not advise, Pioneer are good head units. The player will not know the song names unless you tell it what they are, or you have a service hooked up to it. No head unit will auto know what a song title and artist is unless you input it at the time of loading the software.
> 
> OH and Welcome to the forum!


You guys did NOT recommend it.. If you read the first line "After being recommended (not by you guys)..."

Ok, I know the head unit will not know the song if I put I don't tell it or if it's not satillite.. That's not what I was asking.

Ahh nevermind...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The HU will only display what it is told to display, everything else is synced from the Sirius unit.


----------



## zfly9 (Sep 9, 2009)

There's no changes or hacks I can do???


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

negative, if you had a digital media player it might work, but most radios can only display the information they receive. If there was a way to download every song a radio was going to play that day, then yes it would work.


----------



## zfly9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Digital Media Player? I have an iPod and a Droid! Haha, not sure if that's what you mean, but I have the USB & iPod connections so I can connect both...


----------

